# Taurus TX .22-LR/16+1



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

With the limited availability of center-fire ammo, I decided to try the rimfire rout. Looked at the Glock-44, and the Walther PPQ-22. After researching what is available that works, I came upon the Taurus TX. I'm sure all of them are pretty good, I just like the 16 round mags and the size of the gun.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I will be interested in your findings on this one. I have been shooting rimfire lately to conserve centerfire ammo and to practice more. Love rimfire shooting for training and just ordered a G44 after testing the one at our club. Getting it next week. The rental at the club has thousands of rounds through it of all types of ammo. I have watched the threads of others on this Taurus TX22 and could not find one to test. Update us with your findings. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

It's hard to believe what vendors are charging for garbage 9mm ammo. Steel case Russian crap is selling for almost $20 bucks a box. I've been buying CCI Mini Mags for $8 bucks for a hundred. I may also add the G44 to my rimfire collection!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I also have the S&W M&P .22 Compact. Works like a charm!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The TX22 is a winner.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slugo said:


> I also have the S&W M&P .22 Compact. Works like a charm!
> View attachment 18787


How accurate is that M&P 22? I have considered buying one for my son a few times


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> How accurate is that M&P 22? I have considered buying one for my son a few times


It's a well-built gun, easy to load and shoot. As far as accuracy, very good at reasonable distances.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> How accurate is that M&P 22? I have considered buying one for my son a few times


The S&W M&P .22 Compact for my granddaughter and daughter has been solid. Accuracy is good for the price range. Built good and very few hick ups. They just liked it better. We had SR22's for them but this M&P worked out for them. I ended up with x2 great SR22's that I love and they have S&W M&P .22 Compacts that work for them at the range, plinking cans and training. I love my Ruger's but this M&P build worked good for them.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Tangof said:


> The TX22 is a winner.
> View attachment 18788


How does it cycle various rimfire ammo? Is it picky like others? How does it stand up to range count? So far I see many like this TX22 rimfire so what is up with it?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry Slugo, but I could not resist.
Superb accuracy, awesome reliability, and so far 26 years of durability.








GW


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

When the TX-22 first hit the stores I went to OK City on a search,,,
I looked at five different pistols at three stores.

Every one of them had badly machined bores,,,
Extreme chattering in all five.

It was a crying shame too,,,
I really liked the way the gun felt in my hand.

Since then I have two friends who have bought them,,,
Neither of their guns had bad bores.

Having fired their guns I am still considering one,,,
But right now there are none to be had anywhere near me.

BTW, how many mags did yours come with?

The ones I looked at only had one mag,,,
But the box had a slot for a second.

I think the dealers may have stripped the second mag for resale.

Aarond

.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

*TX-22, One of larger retail LGS's had a small stock of the when they first came out. Never got to shoot one. Two out of the four I looked at had bores that looked suspect and they sold out within days. I seen one at the range and that thing shot well for the woman that was testing it. She was hitting holes in holes at several distances. Now that the country is in flux there is not much stock for sale to test out. For now I will stick with my Ruger's(all run great) for rimfire and will test out the new G44 when it gets here this week. 
*Done purchasing unless a Nano comes up or a G34 comes up or a good 1911 comes up or a good Ruger revolver shows up...you never know!
*GW's Mark is a thing of beauty! My Mark III 22/45 is not as pretty but is a great firearm. 6k plus of fun and accurate shooting. I hope to keep it and pass it on to family.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> When the TX-22 first hit the stores I went to OK City on a search,,,
> I looked at five different pistols at three stores.
> 
> Every one of them had badly machined bores,,,
> ...


They come with two magazines. Dealer rip off. I wouldn't call them ammunition sensitive, but I tend to buy ammunition over 1200 FPS because some of my .22's, Bersa T22's, for example, are. Neither of mine, bought over a year ago showed any barrel defects, though Taurus is offering free no questions asked, replacement barrels.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Sorry Slugo, but I could not resist.
> Superb accuracy, awesome reliability, and so far 26 years of durability.
> 
> 
> ...


That is a real classic, but takedown and cleaning is a complete PITA!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I got back from the range a couple hours ago, I put another 200 rounds through my oldest TX22 it would have over 3,000 now. or maybe 4,000. The only problem I've had is the barrel cap covering the suppressor thread came loose. I actually went to a range that had a 200 yard distance for my LE 6920. My home range only has 100 yards.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slugo said:


> That is a real classic, but takedown and cleaning is a complete PITA!


I will say that I've got that chore mastered being the shy quiet type.
I think I will post a youtube video soon that shows how to do it fast and correctly. 
I will make the video myself and it won't take long either. I've only been doing it for 35 years.

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

TX22 is an excellent pistol to train new shooters. My in-laws FINALLY decided it's time to get guns & asked me to take them to the range. They love this pistol. They almost fight over it. My centerfire guns are a little scary to them now. And they won't touch the Ruger LCP .22 anymore because the trigger sucks & they can't hit anything. At some point they will shoot well enough to realize the Taurus hits 2" high at 10 yards. For now no matter, they're having fun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> TX22 is an excellent pistol to train new shooters. My in-laws FINALLY decided it's time to get guns & asked me to take them to the range. They love this pistol. They almost fight over it. My centerfire guns are a little scary to them now. And they won't touch the Ruger LCP .22 anymore because the trigger sucks & they can't hit anything. At some point they will shoot well enough to realize the Taurus hits 2" high at 10 yards. For now no matter, they're having fun.


Nothing like seeing new shooters, who never really paid any attention to guns, fight over the next one to shoot! Ha ha ha!


----------

